
Charming Therapeutic Chatbot Debuts on Your FB Messenger - deenazaidi
https://chatbotsmagazine.com/charming-therapeutic-chatbot-debuts-on-your-fb-messenger-aaf429411816
======
roddux
I immediately thought of ELIZA, with it's DOCTOR script. ELIZA was a chatbot
from '64:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

There will no doubt be privacy issues with people spilling their hearts to a
Facebook chatbot, though.

